

Google programming languages failing to gain traction - MarinaSprava
http://blog.jelastic.com/2012/03/20/google-programming-languages-failing-to-gain-traction/

======
boopsie
>>This story, “Google programming languages failing to gain traction,” was
originally published at InfoWorld.com.

Why the heck did someone repost it on their own blog? Was permission granted?

